# Whippet question



## Patchworkpony (30 January 2017)

It seems to me that whippets are something of a paradox. On the one hand whippet owners adore their dogs and say that they are the most loyal and loving breed while on the other hand one hears that they are stubborn and difficult to train unlike a spaniel or a lab. Is it true that they are difficult for the first two years and need bribing to achieve any level of obedience? Like the look of the breed BUT have doubts. Why do people love them so much?


----------



## TGM (30 January 2017)

I can only speak from my own personal experience.  We have a five month old whippet puppy and I have got to say she is a total dream!  Like all pups the first month was very hard work and we had lots of chewing, the mad wall off death round the house, and the horrible bitey stage - but I've had this with non-whippet pups as well.  But as soon as she had had her jabs and was able to go out for walks and have an off-lead run, she settled right down.  She was fully house-trained within a week, and is very keen to please me and has learnt everything I wanted her to really quickly, but we are talking pet level obedience, things like recall, sit, down etc, not the level of obedience competitions or whatever.  She is certainly not stubborn at all!   But I do clicker-train so in some people's eyes that is bribery, but she is also very responsive to verbal praise and she hates being told off!  She is very loving and affectionate as well.  As you can tell I am well and truly a whippet convert!  They also have the advantage of a very short coat which means she doesn't leave a tidal wave of hair around the house like previous dogs, nor does she bring in half the contents of the woodland floor when she has been out for a walk!  I also like the fact that she has an "off switch" - she is lively, active and fun when you want to play or take her for a walk, but quite happy to snooze at home quietly in between.  And, of course, they also have the advantage of being beautiful, elegant dogs (apart from when they are lying on their backs with their legs at odd angles!)








But all dogs are individuals and perhaps some whippet lines are more challenging than others.  Plus a dog is very much a product of the way they are brought up, so if they are not trained correctly from the start, there will be problems.  I know plenty of very naughty spaniels, labradors etc!


----------



## Patchworkpony (30 January 2017)

TGM said:



			I can only speak from my own personal experience.  We have a five month old whippet puppy and I have got to say she is a total dream!  Like all pups the first month was very hard work and we had lots of chewing, the mad wall off death round the house, and the horrible bitey stage - but I've had this with non-whippet pups as well.  But as soon as she had had her jabs and was able to go out for walks and have an off-lead run, she settled right down.  She was fully house-trained within a week, and is very keen to please me and has learnt everything I wanted her to really quickly, but we are talking pet level obedience, things like recall, sit, down etc, not the level of obedience competitions or whatever.  She is certainly not stubborn at all!   But I do clicker-train so in some people's eyes that is bribery, but she is also very responsive to verbal praise and she hates being told off!  She is very loving and affectionate as well.  As you can tell I am well and truly a whippet convert!  They also have the advantage of a very short coat which means she doesn't leave a tidal wave of hair around the house like previous dogs, nor does she bring in half the contents of the woodland floor when she has been out for a walk!  And, of course, they also have the advantage of being beautiful, elegant dogs (apart from when they are lying on their backs with their legs at odd angles!)








But all dogs are individuals and perhaps some whippet lines are more challenging than others.  Plus a dog is very much a product of the way they are brought up, so if they are not trained correctly from the start, there will be problems.  I know plenty of very naughty spaniels, labradors etc!
		
Click to expand...

 She is VERY beautiful and what you said is heartening. Is it true that they jump on the furniture or can you train them not to? Just purchased a lovely £3750 elegant fabric sofa! I do agree that often it can be the lines you choose and that many spaniels and labs are badly trained.


----------



## TGM (30 January 2017)

Yes mine goes on the sofa, but all our dogs have, so we've not tried to train her not to.  That's why we have a leather sofa!  I've got to say, though, if you want a dog that won't get on the sofa then perhaps a whippet is not for you, as due to their lack of padding they do love somewhere soft to lie, and being affectionate they are likely to want to be up there with you!  (However, as whippets are so easy to keep clean, then having them on the sofa is not much of a problem).


----------



## Amye (30 January 2017)

i think TGM has said a lot of it. I love whippets, I think they are lovely dogs and very easy to care for.

I think, the thing with sighthounds, is they were bred to work quite independently of the owner (hunting rabbits etc) unlike other breeds who were bred to work very closely with their handler. This doesn't mean they can't be trained, but they do have their own mind, especially if you get one with a high prey drive.

Both of our whippets have been easy to train, our girl is very willing to please and she picks things up very quickly. Our boy is probably a bit thicker, and took a little longer to pick things up but he wasn't a problem to train. In fact, he pretty much house trained himself and he barely chewed anything. 

Recall was the biggest problem really, though they are both pretty good. Both our whippets have good obedience and recall when there is nothing to chase, but if a squirrel is spotted you have to catch their attention before they start running or you're out - squirrels fair game   This has improved tons with age, our girl barely bothers anymore and is more then happy to potter about your feet, give chase for a few seconds and then  come back. Our boy had a high prey drive when he was younger (though came from working parents) and his recall was brilliant unless he was chasing, then he was completely deaf to you. He's grown out of it alot, he does still chase but isn't completely deaf to you calling him back and it's only on rare occasions he doesn't (he's 3 now). 

I've heard show bred whippets have a much lower prey drive and are easier to train with recall.

Apart from working on the recall, we've never had easier dogs. They don't need constant entertainment and are happy to be couch potatoes all day so long as they have a good run/walk. They are extremely sweet and loving and cuddle monsters. Both of ours are loyal and much prefer to be with us then anywhere else. 

All dogs are different though and there's variety within breeds! I've known more naughty spaniels then whippets.


----------



## Chiffy (30 January 2017)

That's a beautiful whippet TGM.
I used to breed whippets many moons ago. I haven't owned one for some years but hope to again sometime. We do have a greyhound/whippet who is a joy, good with children, sensitive and obedient give or take the odd bunny hunt!
I had no idea they were ever considered stubborn.Mine were responsive and easy to train. I did a bit of obedience and apart from not being that keen to lay down on a cold village hall floor, she was really good.
As for rules in the house, start young. If you want them on no furniture make that clear but provide a very snugly bed of its own. You can even train that a certain chair is allowed while others are off limits.
They are super dogs.


----------



## Patchworkpony (30 January 2017)

Thank you for the replies guys. If I got one I plan to get it one of those luxury dog beds with legs so that it is off the floor. One question do they have separation issues?


----------



## Leo Walker (30 January 2017)

My pup has also been a dream. The easiest dog I've ever had. I'm sure it helps that my other one was a nightmare in the early days so I learnt a lot quickly, but honestly, hes just a good dog. He absolutely aced puppy school and has now decided he wants to do lots of scent work and is so good at it and so well behaved hes allowed to do classes with the adult dogs even though hes only 5 months old. 

My big dog was a rescue and was incredibly difficult but that was the bad start he had rather than anything else. Hes middle aged now and doesnt cause me any trouble. Once I got him on side and figured out how to work with him hes been pretty trainable. He will even retrieve out of water, although hes not keen on walking in the rain :lol: He does however have a stubborn streak, hes more about pleasing himself than me. Doesnt make him untrainable though. Hes also a complete clown and he makes me laugh every single day 

They are incredibly loving and loyal. They genuinely love people, all people and want to be with them. I'm typing this with the pup laid next to me, happily asleep with his head on my knee. He just likes to be with me. He happily stays home alone with no issues, but when I'm here he likes to be near me. 

They arent stubborn or difficult to train, but they are different to gun dogs. Gun dogs are bred to be obedient, whippets are bred to think for themselves while hunting. 

This is my pup







And this is my very handsome big dog







How could you not want to see those faces every day!


----------



## Amye (30 January 2017)

Neither of mine have ever been bothered by being left - they do have each other though. We just introduced being left like any other dog, starting with short periods. 

We go home on lunch to let them out for a wee and half the time they don't even bother getting out of bed!!


----------



## paisley (30 January 2017)

It depends what you are wanting- the uber trained Velcro-heel style working dog probably isnt a whippet. Mine as a puppy was totally clean in the house at 12 weeks, no trashing or chewing anything, happily took to crate training and was easy to leave on his own. 

His nickname was Puppy Thicky until I realised I was the thicky with inconsistent body language. Now hell sit with just a look from me, and wait when half a field away. He was appallingly car sick as a puppy, and this took a lot of work to overcome. I would never ever trust him with sheep, but this isnt an issue for me, he stays on the lead. 

I think there can be a tendency to separation anxiety but this is really avoidable with things like correct crate training and very gradual periods of being left, especially if you have Agas/wood burners and snuggly beds!

As an adult hes great with other dogs (to the extent that hes the only dog that three other neighbouring dogs like to play with), children, in the house and trained as much as I want him to be. 


As for the sofa.erm, of course its possible if you get a pup and are very consistent. Otherwise this is for future reference!  (its on a Tottering By tea-towel)

THE DOG RULES
1. The dog is not allowed in the house
2. OK. The dog is allowed in the house but only in certain rooms
3. The dog is allowed in all rooms but has to stay off the furniture
4. The dog can get up on the old sofa only
5. Fine! The dog is allowed on all the furniture but is not allowed upstairs
6. OK. The dog is allowed upstairs but not on the bed with humans
7. Fine! The dog can sleep on the bed but only by invitation
8. OK. The dog can sleep at the end of the bed on a blanket
9. The dog can sleep between us and share the pillows
10. Humans must ask permission to sleep on the bed with the dog


----------



## Patchworkpony (30 January 2017)

paisley said:



			It depends what you are wanting- the uber trained Velcro-heel style working dog probably isnt a whippet. Mine as a puppy was totally clean in the house at 12 weeks, no trashing or chewing anything, happily took to crate training and was easy to leave on his own. 

His nickname was Puppy Thicky until I realised I was the thicky with inconsistent body language. Now hell sit with just a look from me, and wait when half a field away. He was appallingly car sick as a puppy, and this took a lot of work to overcome. I would never ever trust him with sheep, but this isnt an issue for me, he stays on the lead. 

I think there can be a tendency to separation anxiety but this is really avoidable with things like correct crate training and very gradual periods of being left, especially if you have Agas/wood burners and snuggly beds!

As an adult hes great with other dogs (to the extent that hes the only dog that three other neighbouring dogs like to play with), children, in the house and trained as much as I want him to be. 


As for the sofa.erm, of course its possible if you get a pup and are very consistent. Otherwise this is for future reference!  (its on a Tottering By tea-towel)

THE DOG RULES
1. The dog is not allowed in the house
2. OK. The dog is allowed in the house but only in certain rooms
3. The dog is allowed in all rooms but has to stay off the furniture
4. The dog can get up on the old sofa only
5. Fine! The dog is allowed on all the furniture but is not allowed upstairs
6. OK. The dog is allowed upstairs but not on the bed with humans
7. Fine! The dog can sleep on the bed but only by invitation
8. OK. The dog can sleep at the end of the bed on a blanket
9. The dog can sleep between us and share the pillows
10. Humans must ask permission to sleep on the bed with the dog
		
Click to expand...

 I LOVE Tottering by Gently. We have a framed print showing Daphne and other half sharing the bed with 5 dogs!


----------



## paisley (30 January 2017)

Patchworkpony said:



			I LOVE Tottering by Gently. We have a framed print showing Daphne and other half sharing the bed with 5 dogs!
		
Click to expand...

Me too  And also 'off the leash' on FB. And the cartoon with "its a bit chilly, so I've put an extra dog on your bed for you"


----------



## Patchworkpony (30 January 2017)

Thanks Paisley love off the leash - never seen it before. You might enjoy "How to exercise your whippet" on You Tube it's certainly different.


----------



## TGM (30 January 2017)

Regarding the separation anxiety, with any dog that is very human-orientated and affectionate, there is always potential for a problem.  My pup is fine when left, but she has another dog for company - even on the first night with us she slept downstairs without a whimper.  Personally, I feel that separation anxiety is one of those things that is avoidable with correct training from the start, rather than being dependent on the breed.


----------



## Patchworkpony (30 January 2017)

TGM said:



			Personally, I feel that separation anxiety is one of those things that is avoidable with correct training from the start, rather than being dependent on the breed.
		
Click to expand...

 I couldn't agree more


----------



## quagga (30 January 2017)

I've never had a whippet, but have you considered a staffie? 

More chilled than a spaniel but definitely more biddable then a sighthound - there are SBTs working in obedience, working trials etc. 

I have thought about a whippet too but it just seems like too much of a gamble on recall and whether they will retrieve.


----------



## lizziebell (30 January 2017)

TGM said:



			I can only speak from my own personal experience.  We have a five month old whippet puppy and I have got to say she is a total dream!  Like all pups the first month was very hard work and we had lots of chewing, the mad wall off death round the house, and the horrible bitey stage - but I've had this with non-whippet pups as well.  But as soon as she had had her jabs and was able to go out for walks and have an off-lead run, she settled right down.  She was fully house-trained within a week, and is very keen to please me and has learnt everything I wanted her to really quickly, but we are talking pet level obedience, things like recall, sit, down etc, not the level of obedience competitions or whatever.  She is certainly not stubborn at all!   But I do clicker-train so in some people's eyes that is bribery, but she is also very responsive to verbal praise and she hates being told off!  She is very loving and affectionate as well.  As you can tell I am well and truly a whippet convert!  They also have the advantage of a very short coat which means she doesn't leave a tidal wave of hair around the house like previous dogs, nor does she bring in half the contents of the woodland floor when she has been out for a walk!  I also like the fact that she has an "off switch" - she is lively, active and fun when you want to play or take her for a walk, but quite happy to snooze at home quietly in between.  And, of course, they also have the advantage of being beautiful, elegant dogs (apart from when they are lying on their backs with their legs at odd angles!)








But all dogs are individuals and perhaps some whippet lines are more challenging than others.  Plus a dog is very much a product of the way they are brought up, so if they are not trained correctly from the start, there will be problems.  I know plenty of very naughty spaniels, labradors etc!
		
Click to expand...




Leo Walker said:



			My pup has also been a dream. The easiest dog I've ever had. I'm sure it helps that my other one was a nightmare in the early days so I learnt a lot quickly, but honestly, hes just a good dog. He absolutely aced puppy school and has now decided he wants to do lots of scent work and is so good at it and so well behaved hes allowed to do classes with the adult dogs even though hes only 5 months old. 

My big dog was a rescue and was incredibly difficult but that was the bad start he had rather than anything else. Hes middle aged now and doesnt cause me any trouble. Once I got him on side and figured out how to work with him hes been pretty trainable. He will even retrieve out of water, although hes not keen on walking in the rain :lol: He does however have a stubborn streak, hes more about pleasing himself than me. Doesnt make him untrainable though. Hes also a complete clown and he makes me laugh every single day 

They are incredibly loving and loyal. They genuinely love people, all people and want to be with them. I'm typing this with the pup laid next to me, happily asleep with his head on my knee. He just likes to be with me. He happily stays home alone with no issues, but when I'm here he likes to be near me. 

They arent stubborn or difficult to train, but they are different to gun dogs. Gun dogs are bred to be obedient, whippets are bred to think for themselves while hunting. 

This is my pup







And this is my very handsome big dog







How could you not want to see those faces every day!
		
Click to expand...

TGM and Leo, what gorgeous adorable whips. I would love one, but we have Italian Greyhounds and OH wouldn't have any other breed, despite them being like demented fleas on speed


----------



## Leo Walker (30 January 2017)

lizziebell said:



			TGM and Leo, what gorgeous adorable whips. I would love one, but we have Italian Greyhounds and OH wouldn't have any other breed, despite them being like demented fleas on speed 

Click to expand...

Your brave! I love the look and personalities of iggies but the only person I know who has them is driven demented by them! :lol:


----------



## millitiger (30 January 2017)

We have a whippet and a whippet X saluki.

Both are extremely easy to do around the house. They do lie on the sofa and the beds as standard and would be mortally wounded to not be allowed up.
They are lovely and polite on the lead and extremely sociable and submissive with other dogs and friendly but can be shy with people they don't know.

They do not tolerate being reprimanded well at all- a raised voice or sharp word has them boggle-eyed and you couldn't smack or shout at them, they would take it extremely to heart! This is very common in the breed so something to bear in mind dependent on your training plans.

They are very trainable and love to please UNLESS there is something better to get their attention- if they are on the chase of something, you simply can't call them off! Made worse now we have two as they run as a pack and get into the zone.

I'd never have thought I'd like whippets this much before we got Bertie but they have so much personality behind the timid, wimpy exterior you associate them with.


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 January 2017)

paisley said:



			It depends what you are wanting- the uber trained Velcro-heel style working dog probably isnt a whippet. Mine as a puppy was totally clean in the house at 12 weeks, no trashing or chewing anything, happily took to crate training and was easy to leave on his own. 

His nickname was Puppy Thicky until I realised I was the thicky with inconsistent body language. Now hell sit with just a look from me, and wait when half a field away. He was appallingly car sick as a puppy, and this took a lot of work to overcome. I would never ever trust him with sheep, but this isnt an issue for me, he stays on the lead. 

I think there can be a tendency to separation anxiety but this is really avoidable with things like correct crate training and very gradual periods of being left, especially if you have Agas/wood burners and snuggly beds!

As an adult hes great with other dogs (to the extent that hes the only dog that three other neighbouring dogs like to play with), children, in the house and trained as much as I want him to be. 


As for the sofa.erm, of course its possible if you get a pup and are very consistent. Otherwise this is for future reference!  (its on a Tottering By tea-towel)

THE DOG RULES
1. The dog is not allowed in the house
2. OK. The dog is allowed in the house but only in certain rooms
3. The dog is allowed in all rooms but has to stay off the furniture
4. The dog can get up on the old sofa only
5. Fine! The dog is allowed on all the furniture but is not allowed upstairs
6. OK. The dog is allowed upstairs but not on the bed with humans
7. Fine! The dog can sleep on the bed but only by invitation
8. OK. The dog can sleep at the end of the bed on a blanket
9. The dog can sleep between us and share the pillows
10. Humans must ask permission to sleep on the bed with the dog
		
Click to expand...

very true of all longdogs!!!!!!!  made me smile...the whippets in  this post are all absolutely beautiful


----------



## Leo Walker (30 January 2017)

millitiger said:



			They do not tolerate being reprimanded well at all- a raised voice or sharp word has them boggle-eyed and you couldn't smack or shout at them, they would take it extremely to heart! This is very common in the breed so something to bear in mind dependent on your training plans.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, mine get mortally wounded a lot! :lol: But it generally lasts a few cheek puffs and we are over it. However I did once grab mine and accidentally pinch a bit of his skin between his collar and my fingers. He screamed blue murder and collapsed on the floor in a quivering heap! He was about 8 months old at the time and is now nearly 6 and is still wary of me if I do anything silly like go to grab him. He is generally a dramatic fool though :lol: The puppy is made of sterner stuff! But on the whole they are prone to dramatics!


----------



## Peter7917 (31 January 2017)

My whippet is lovely however can be aloof. She is well trained in the sense that she stays with me loose on walks in the forest, doesn't chew the furniture etc however she's not interested in trick training like give paw etc. 

She's a cracking hunter though, doesn't get sidetracked by other dogs, always ready to work. 

She does sleep in the bed and will scream the house down if she is allowed to get cold. 

They aren't like collies. They aren't hanging off your every word ready for the next command.


----------



## Bosworth (31 January 2017)

My whippet Nonny is wonderful, her recall is 100% even if she is on a hunt. Ive never known a dog so instant at recall. She and my bedlington help on my friends farm, herding sheep. And both are 100% with cows and sheep. Nonny is a tomboy, never wears a coat except when soaked through and sitting in the car. She doesnt do the whippet shivers, and adores mud, and poo of all varieties as to be rolled in. She is highly intelligent, and knows that although she is allowed on the sofa and bed at my house, she is not allowed up on either at my parents. So as along as I take her snuggle sack with me, shes happy on the floor in that and doesnt beg to get on the sofa. nor would she dream of jumping on it without being invited. Shes very sociable, and loves contact with people, but once she has had enough, she retreats back to her snuggle sack and sleeps. She is overjoyed to go outside and run free for hours, but equally happy to spend the day cuddled up on the sofa.  She is socially perfect, adores meeting other dogs and will play happily with any dog, but also knows when to walk away.


----------



## {97702} (31 January 2017)

I simply don't understand why more people don't have greyhounds..... I know the characteristics of the whippet so well, but greyhounds are so much easier   (I don't think they would suit the OP though.....)


----------



## Country_gal (8 February 2017)

Ah whippets.  A breed I would never ever have considered...then quite by chance I wound up with my little boy....then my little girl followed and I don't think I would stray from them as a breed. Friendly, gentle, affectionate, entertaining.   They are a delight.  Mine are allowed on the sofa and in my bed but I do get frustrated that they tend to jump up at the kitchen worktop!  My little girl is extrememely obedient.  My boy tries his very best bless him but is sometimes to excited with life to listen lol.  Both have good recall for the breed unless a little bunny or pheasant catches their eyes before mine.....wonderful wonderful wonderful little dogs.  I love them


----------



## Cortez (8 February 2017)

Whippets are simply the best, cuddly, daft, sensitive but with a sense of humour, I'd never be without one.


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 February 2017)

another beautiful whippet....


----------



## Annette4 (8 February 2017)

When I was in my own house Fizz was allowed on the sofa but I've been back at mum and dad's for 2 years and not once has she even tried to jump up on there and she sleeps downstairs in her crate (I do sneak her upstairs for cuddles occasionally). 

She is a very funny, very clever little madam though. She's good as gold for me and her recall is fab (unless she's in full prey mode, then nothing will stop her but I can normally get her back before that), however I found early on that deep/low tone shouting gets ignored so even when she's being a sh$t, I have to do happy, excited noises and she goes back every time. I am mum and most definitely the boss though. For my mum she can be much naughtier as my mum is much softer on her in general. If I set a boundry I mean it where as my mum is a typical grandparent and will allow rule bending. I've not had any separation issues and she's happy left alone when I take the older dog out on his own etc but I'm not sure she'd be happy long term being on her own....then again I'd never go back to having 1 dog for any length of time so it may be in my head more than anything. 

She's about to turn three and I'm not going to lie, there have been moments where I've wanted to kill her.....mostly around her running home mid walk because she's too cold or counter surfing and stealing food but she's matured into a lovely, well mannered little girl. I've not tried any great level of training with her but she does basic obedience and some 'tricks', she's done flyball (going back this summer....stopped due to my funds) and is generally lovely to have around. One thing I do have to do is muzzle her when she's off the lead and not playing fetch, not because she goes hunting but because she eats anything she finds and has made herself ill.

And just because







She also has her own instagram princess_fizzabella


----------

